# Agility in Houston, TX + Suggestions?



## dbulick (May 10, 2010)

Anyone participate in agility in the Houston area. My Aussie pup is turning 7 months old next week, and am very interested in trying out agility with her. I know she is too young to be doing the jumps, but I am sure there are beginner classes that get them used to the other "obstacles"?

When would a good time be to get her started in some beginner type activities, and any recommendations for classes in this area?

Edit: My wife will be running with our Cocker as well for fun!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

I am currently outside of Houston and am doing beginning agility/puppy obedience with my 9.5 month old Finnish Spitz. I will PM you the links to some facilities in the area, along with a link to the place I currently go. Hope it helps, and maybe we will see you around!!!


----------

